# Cypripedium segawai



## JPMC (May 1, 2015)

Here is my third year of flowering this plant. The first year it flowered with one growth and one flower, then two growths with two flowers, now four growths with four flowers. I hope that the geometric progression continues.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Marco (May 1, 2015)

I like this one a lot. Thanks for the photo. Once i have a legitimate yard / lawn. I want to try to give these a shot


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2015)

interesting flowers


----------



## PotomacV (May 1, 2015)

Beautiful! Do you grow them inside the house?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 1, 2015)

Really cool. It's amazing how similar a lot of these cyps are to parvies (or vice versa). I love the color on this species, and the toilet bowl lip.


----------



## monocotman (May 2, 2015)

Super plant!
David


----------



## JPMC (May 2, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> Beautiful! Do you grow them inside the house?



Yes, I do. It's a pretty easy one but it has a longer (9 month) growing season than the others species I grow. Once I recognized that, it started to bloom yearly.


----------



## PotomacV (May 2, 2015)

JPMC said:


> Yes, I do. It's a pretty easy one but it has a longer (9 month) growing season than the others species I grow. Once I recognized that, it started to bloom yearly.


Thanks. Love the color and shap of this species. You water it every other day, right? How often do you fertilize it? What is the pot size of this one.


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 2, 2015)

This is lovely, and you're inspiring me to try my hand at these.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 2, 2015)

Great job cultivating it!


----------



## JPMC (May 2, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> Thanks. Love the color and shap of this species. You water it every other day, right? How often do you fertilize it? What is the pot size of this one.



Yes, but in the heat of mid-summer I may have to water daily. I fertilize weekly with urea-free fertilizer at 125-150 ppm concentration. It's in a 4 inch pot.


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2015)

Wow!!!!! Lovely!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2015)

What do you do in the winter? Refrigerator or unseated garage?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2015)

This is a really interesting clone - the word beefy comes to mind. Great growing on this one!


----------



## JPMC (May 2, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> What do you do in the winter? Refrigerator or unseated garage?



I keep it in a refrigerator.


----------

